

Ask HN: Corp. Agile PM tool - Jedi_Vik

I'm seeking a fully functional tool which will provide me with the ability to have features/tasks/bug tracking, charts/graphs, backlog, etc. The ability to do a lot of high-level while still being able to get low level with a relatively simple-easy to use tool.<p>Anyone have any suggestions?
======
Jedi_Vik
I've recently stumbled upon <http://www.redmine.org/> and feel like it would
be a useful tool. Anyone got anything similar or know of cool ones?

